# It&#039;s On!



## greenesnake (Apr 2, 2016)

First 2016 blacks this morning in Eastern Greene County IL this morning. Flat, open timber spots with sun and some bare dirt showing. Plus or minus 16 oz across 38 mushrooms.


----------

